

Show HN: Mashup of Amazon.de and Facebook Likes for finding Christmas presents - Eduard
http://www.geeshenk.com/#go

======
gsgou
wow for me the suggestions where matching really good, what technologies did
you used?

~~~
Eduard
Thanks for the support! Actually, we have been using quite a lot technology in
the background in order to make geeshenk work.

Client-side, we use Ember.js. Server-side, we use Spring Framework running
inside a Jetty servlet container.

Spring includes a component called "Spring Social". It takes care of
communicating with Facebook's Graph API. I had to write a shim which adapts
Spring Social to my domain model.

For querying Amazon's database, I have written a proprietary library. It
connects to Amazon's "Product Advertising API" SOAP endpoint, and caches
products in a JPA-accessed MySQL database. Those products can then forwarded
to the client in JSON form.

